# Saw the doctor today...



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 9, 2016)

Had an unscheduled routine blood test last week (due to IBS symptoms), and then a second-fasted one on the back of high blood sugar levels recorded by the first test.

The surgery invited me in today to see the diabetes nurse. He said my blood was 99 and 15.

I'm not sure what the numbers mean but they were double or triple what they should be.

He tested my feet sensitivity, weighed me (95kg) and measured my height (180cm).

I'm overweight, but he said diet alone would not get my BS in check.

I've been given a prescription for Metaformin, and he's told me I need to take them for the rest of my life! (I'm 38 years old).

I haven't got a blood test meter.

I am going back in 3 months for more blood tests.

I'm really in the dark about what this means and feel like a failure.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi PinkGrapefruit,

First, you are not a failure, diabetes can hit anyone at any time, many of us have a genetic predisposition (I'm diabetic, one of my brothers is pre-diabetic & my grandfather was diabetic), unfortunately, in this age & the diet we eat (very high in carbs) promotes insulin resistance. You are not alone, this forum will help you with advice & encouragement; we live with diabetes daily.

With some work & the right attitude you will be able to control your D, not the other way around. Don't let it, take control now!!! It's a long process but take it steady,  with diet & exercise many people find that the may not even need meds but Metformin has many benefits (not just for D).
As far as diet goes, reduce or cut starchy foods like bread, rice, pasta & potatoes (leafy vegetables from above ground are way better for your blood glucose control.


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello, Pink Grapefruit, and welcome to the forum. I'm not surprised you feel as if you're floundering around in the dark, there's a lot to take on board, and learn, and GPs aren't always very good at either explaining things, or pointing you in the right direction.
Your tests, at a guess were an hbA1c, the 99 one, anything over 48 is a diagnosis of diabetes, and the 15 would probably be a spot check, and should be between 4-7.
Have a look at the top of the newbies section, there are resources to help you understand diabetes, I found the Gretchen Becker book really useful. ( I was initially misdiagnosed as a Type 2 because of my age, (51) at diagnosis. When you feel ready, getting a test meter is a really good idea ( GPs are reluctant to fund them, but in my opinion they are vital if you want to understand what effect foods have on your blood sugars, so you can avoid or cut done in the ones that give you a massive spike)
Do ask about anything you're not sure of, there usually someone on here who has the teeshirt.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi welcome to the club that no one wants to join. 
Your not a failure, far from it but it sounds to me that that practice nurse you've seen has not been very helpful info wise. 
ATM No it's not possible to cure diabetes , however not all t2s have to stay on meds, their is at least one person on here (not me) who's control is so good that they are no longer on the diabetic register, some others have been able to come off meds,  others try as they might need to stay on meds. 

It's all to do with what we eat and exersize.
Try to increase your exersize , you don't have to go to a gym,walking is good

 Sugar is a carbohydrate and carbs  is what our body can't handle so well.
So it's not just sugary things we need to cut down on.
Firstly you do need to know what foods make your sugars rise and what don't. Just to make life interesting D affects us all differently,for instance  some (me ) can eat porridge, others can't . But to discover these things you need a glucose meter and test strips, now if your practice like most others will not provide you with one because you're not on meds that can cause hypos ( low glucose levels) which in our view is very wrong , how can you know how well or not you are doing.  If you can afford one , the cheapest to fund we've found is the SD Codefree from amazon , the test strips are around £8 for fifty other brands are a lot dearer 

Potatoes, rice, bread, pasta and fruit juice are our worst culprits we do have to be careful with fruit, it's the sugar in fruit,  root veg tends to be carby too.

Unless you really enjoy them , personally I don't , I suggest you don't go for low fat options, I mean , yogurts ect as they tend to be more carby to make them taste a bit better.

This is probably going to give you a bit of a shock, do you like , eggs, bacon, sausages  if you do then their is no need at all to give them up or cut down on them , do go for the better quality sausage though as less carbs.
I think I've given you plenty to go on with and to think about for the time being.

Just remember this diabetes lark is a marathon not a sprint.
Have  a look round the forums and get to know us, you'll find we have lots of fun here too.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi PinkGrapefruit.  I'm very fortunate that I've been able to bring my levels under control using diet and exercise.  For many people this is not an option, but if it's an option for you then I'd urge you to give it your best shot.  As many people have said...the best way to start is by reducing your carb intake while testing your BG levels to determine what your body will tolerate.  I tried to view this process as a challenge.  I realise that's a bit 'management speaky', but it really helped.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 10, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You are definately not a failure.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you so much for your comments - it means a lot.

Robin, yes that's the numbers - he did mention those ranges, so yes that must be it; thank you 

I will think about getting a blood tester - 3 months of wondering how I'm doing seems like a long time. My Father in Law is T2 and tests several times a day. But then he seems to balance eating cake with a gin and tonic?

For the foreseeable, alcohol will be an exceptional and rare treat.  Partly because I want to lose weight and I have found it seems to inhibit that process (healthy liver) and it's empty calories I don't need.  Also detoxin off it and helping my liver doesn't seem to be a bad thing to do right now.

My diet was very carb rich, and I did like sugary things. I did also find that I needed a biscuit or something as a pick me up, especially having got home from a long drive and needing the big push to get the kids in bed and cook tea. I don't quite understand how that works if you already have high BS but there you go! But with the second blood test, I've gone cold turkey on sugar, and veggies like spinach aubergine and courgette is now 2/3rds of my plate!

My twin goals at the moment are to successfully strip out sugar and develop a system that I can use at home and at work to eat well and not expose myself to risk of eating badly or not eating. I also want to get back into exercise. Food scares me right now, I need to do more research on good and bad ingredients.

Around 5 years ago I lost 3 stone through better eating and running 3 times a week, I even managed a couple of HMs. But young kids and a lot of commuting just made it too difficult for me to keep it going.

I am looking forwards to feeling better (I have slept much better since cold turkey on the sugar and starting to change my diet). I really have felt awful lately, tired... and gnarly.

I had my first tablet at breakfast - seems OK - It freaks me out a bit that I will be swallowing them like candy (that's a D joke BTW).

Thanks again. PG


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, PinkGrapefruit. One tip - always ask for name of test and units as well as numbers. My guess is that 99 is HbA1c, which is a rough average measure of blood glucose over tha last few months, particularly most recent weeks. It's measured in mmol/mol. The 15 is probably a spot test of blood glucose at the time blood was tested, measured in mmol/l 15 is so it's not so bad (although still too high) if blood was taken just after eating, but worse if blood was taken in morning after you'd fasted overnight.
This page covers all the common tests, units etc https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Monitoring/Testing/


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 10, 2016)

thanks for the link Copepod, and the advice on units


----------



## KateR (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi PinkGrapefruit. Welcome to the forum. If you are a failure, the we all are!  It takes a while to adjust your diet, working out what works for you but you'll get there, I promise. A blood glucose monitor would help and I have a Codefree one which, if you can't get one from the doctor, is inexpensive with cheap testing strips and lancets. I got mine from Amazon. Good luck and you are welcome to come in here and ask advice any time. Someone will have the answer and no question is stupid.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey PinkGrapefruit,

Firstly, echoing what everyone else has said, you are absolutely not a failure. I was originally diagnosed with type 2, and was made to feel much the same way. There is much misconception around diabetes, particularly type 2. It's now understood that there is often a genetic predisposition to this condition, but even if there weren't, you're definitely not a failure 
Well done with the change of diet, that is one of the hardest things to do, and continue doing, so you are already being awesome! 
Testing is a great idea, as you can be aware of where you are, and what foods affect you in certain ways. For example, before I was on insulin, I found that a jacket potato with cheese didn't cause much of a spike at all in my blood glucose, but roast potatoes were a nightmare. As others have mentioned, the codefree seems to be a good choice for those not being prescribed one. 
It would also be worth asking your diabetic nurse or GP about any education courses in your area. I attended an Xpert course, which was geared towards T2s, and was really helpful. I also took my husband along, he also comes to all my appointments, and he almost knows more about Diabetes than me 
Anyway, I've gone on for long enough! 
This forum is great for support though, ask lots of questions if you need too - knowledge is the key to success! (That's actually written on a motivational poster opposite me in the staff room right now - I can't take the credit for that one! )


----------



## AngelaY9847 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi. I really get how you feel as I was like that when I first got diagnosed just 3 months back. I kind of still am in the dark a little as my diagnosis might not be right, and am currently waiting for results on that. 

The trick is not to let it control you, which is what I was allowing it to do during the first 4 or 5 weeks. I finally got a hold of it though. It can play havoc with your emotions, and keeping them in check is just as important as other stuff that raises your BG levels! 

I wasn't given a BG testing kit either, but I went out and bought one anyway as I wanted piece of mind. I don't test obsessively, but I find having it helps me see what certain foods are doing to my levels. 

This is a great forum to be a part of if you have questions.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 12, 2016)

I've just taken my third tablet, so day three of metformin. It's not giving me cramps, but I am having lose/watery bowels; without a huge amount of warning. My dose goes up next week, so I hope I can build a tolerance to it.

I've hugely cut down on carbs, and eating the least bad form that I can. I couldn't give exact numbers, but one wholemeal pitta and two tablespoons of cooked rice. The rest veg fish and eggs.

I feel tired. I forced myself to go for a walk, but I am sleeping a huge amount at night now. I know part of it is the reduced Cals and low carbs. But it feels like my body is out of balance and needs to find harmony!

Looks like my home scales puts me on 15stone dead (having lost half a stone in the last week). The doc surgery weighs me less, so I think my scales are out a bit. Doesn't really matter, I can see and notice the loss. It's mainly less bloating. My belly is less bloated. I will monitor my loss carefully.

I'm doing OK. Not exactly a happy bunny, but trying to make positive actions.

Thanks again for the support. This is a fantastic forum and reading lots of posts and shared experiences is really helpful insightful and uplifting.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 12, 2016)

If you find you are not tolerating metformin, there is a slow release version that some people find better. 
I was on Metformin for a couple of years, and found it didn't agree with me at all. My doctor didn't suggest the slow release version, I only found out about it on here, by which time I was taken off Metformin anyway 
Having pretty constant bout of diarrhoea can unbalance our electrolytes and other vitamins/minerals. So if you are struggling with it, do talk to your GP. 
Well done on making the changes to your food and exercise though, you will definitely feel the benefits


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mini-Vicki.


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 12, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hi PinkGrapefruit.  I'm very fortunate that I've been able to bring my levels under control using diet and exercise.  For many people this is not an option, but if it's an option for you then I'd urge you to give it your best shot.  As many people have said...the best way to start is by reducing your carb intake while testing your BG levels to determine what your body will tolerate.  I tried to view this process as a challenge.  I realise that's a bit 'management speaky', but it really helped.


Unless u have a high cholestrol which often goes hand in hand with diabetes so then u have to watch the bacon etc!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2016)

I eat bacon, butter, double cream, full fat milk & cheese & have managed to lose 3 stone & reduce my cholesterol on this diet.  The key is to vastly reduce carbs which have more influence on cholesterol than natural fats.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 13, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I eat bacon, butter, double cream, full fat milk & cheese & have managed to lose 3 stone & reduce my cholesterol on this diet.  The key is to vastly reduce carbs which have more influence on cholesterol than natural fats.



Exactly this. One of the reasons people
With diabetes are more prone to high cholesterol, is that high BGs are linked to an increase in cholesterol. More so than fat


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2016)

Actually, just weighed myself this morning. Lost another kilo in 1 month. Now 78kg & BMI now 24.6.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 13, 2016)

You seem to be off to a good start with your diet.
They say the cheapest strips are with the SD codefree meter
http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/blood_glucose_monitor_testing.htm
blood testing advice
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php

general low carb eating
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 13, 2016)

My experience mirrors that of Mark and Mini Vicki. It's difficult to abandon the message we've heard all our lives...that fat is evil. Carbs are the enemy...not fat. Take care with the carbs and everything else seems to take care of itself...including weight loss and improved cholesterol.
NB. Some people on the forum have mentioned the LIDL protein roll. I tried one for the first time today and it was delicious.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2016)

I take back what I said about them being smaller.  They are still very filling & now lower carbs.  I went from 5.3 before to only 5.8 2 hrs after.  It used to be 1 mmol/l higher.


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well i binned the low fat stuff, i do have Lurpak now and have cut carbs, cholestrol was 6.3 and now 6 so will see how it goes, hba1c has gone up from 53 to 54 since diagnosis in may, some work yet to be done


----------



## bilbie (Aug 14, 2016)

I agree, The hardest part of 'low carb high fat', is overcoming the 'low fat' dogma for the last 40 years.
https://www.verywell.com/how-to-overcome-fat-phobia-2242208

I find this a good video for explaining A1c, cholesterol, fatty liver, CVD results in the blood tests. With cholesterol. the triglycerides HDL ratio are considered the important ones now. If trigs are under 1, the LDL are the good fluffy ones and not the bad small dense LDL.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BFRi-nH1v8


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the links Bilbie. Some very interesting info.

Went out for a meal last night, but tried to keep low carb. Not easy. But had a lovely meal with my gorgeous wife, a nice treat after a shitty few days.

Just tried some ground flax seeds on plain yougart, with some homemade fresh apricot compote (no sugar). Very tasty. I'm going to try a flax porridge tomorrow...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 14, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Thanks for the links Bilbie. Some very interesting info.
> 
> Went out for a meal last night, but tried to keep low carb. Not easy. But had a lovely meal with my gorgeous wife, a nice treat after a shitty few days.
> 
> Just tried some ground flax seeds on plain yougart, with some homemade fresh apricot compote (no sugar). Very tasty. I'm going to try a flax porridge tomorrow...


\
Boy...you're going quite hardcore with your flax porridge plans.  I experimented with a variety of porridge recipes.  I tried flax, barley, wheatberries, a mixture of coconut flour and desicated coconut and I even tried toasting the oats before using them.  In the end I decided that my favourite was old fashioned porridge oats.  However, I add a little vanilla paste to make my porridge taste more like a milky pudding.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 15, 2016)

Ha ha, I can be a bit all or nothing.

Vanilla paste - sounds nice - I'll look out for that.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Ha ha, I can be a bit all or nothing.
> 
> 
> > Me too...as you probably concluded from my porridge experiments


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 22, 2016)

I've done a couple of BS tests with an ancient test kit and out-of-date strips kindly donated by my FIL.  I recorded 6.2 before bed and 4.0 the next morning. I will take these numbers given the 2007 expiry date on the strips. I am going to order a code-clear and strips when I get the first opportunity to do so.


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 22, 2016)

My bedtime blood sugar is 9.8 i suspect metformin is coming my way when i see the diabetic nurse on friday, dont fancy it really


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Best of luck for Friday Neety41.

I start my full dose of 4 Metaformin a day tomorrow.


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 23, 2016)

Have u had any problems with it pinkgrapefruit? X


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> Have u had any problems with it pinkgrapefruit? X



With the metformin?

First three days, I had loose liquid bowel movements. No gripes, no gas, but little warning of what was about to come out!

It has calmed down, but I'm going up to 4 tablets a day tomorrow so anticipate it might get a bit unsettled.

I would recommend staying away from spicy foods for the time being.

I haven't noticed any other negative effects from the medicine.

I have had zero added sugar since diagnosis, added fibre from ground flax and green veg. I'm adding mixed seeds to plain yogurt, and have a kiwi or a few blackberries with it.

I am trying to eat low carb, and some days I get to around 50g.

I've used an old BG meter with ancient strips and my readings have been 6.2, 4.0 and 7.7.

From what I've read, the metformin takes a while to build up in your system and have the full effect. So full dose for me tomorrow for the first time.

I go back to see the DN after three months for my next blood test. I hope that my levels will make the DN consider lowering my metformin. That would be a big success for me.

I think I can transition ok to LCHF, but I am finding my feet, it's only been two weeks.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Not such a good day today.

Had a light dinner and tested 4.0 before bed. Was a low cal low carb day of maybe 1200 cals.

Was 5.7 when I got up (weird! But the strips are ancient left over freebies).

Had half an omlette for breakfast (my son sneezed over the rest).

Went out for some fun with the kids before lunch.

I was holding out for lunch but by 1130 I was getting a headache and feeling gnarly.

Found a shop and had a few blackberries, and near instantly felt much better.

Made it to the late lunch but I am left feeling a bit washed out.

I think I need to include a few carbs for breakfast if I'm more active.

I had two metformin for breakfast for the first time.

Think I have pushed it a bit too hard.


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 24, 2016)

So if i do get given metformin i better have a gew days off work lol, i am going abroad next week so i wont start them til i return then, dont want any embarrassing accidents on the plane


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Neety41.

I work from home, I can't comment on taking time off or delaying meds.

From my experience, when you get your BS down you will feel better.

But it is a big learning experience, and i am a novice too.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 25, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> dont want any embarrassing accidents on the plane


Hmmm, I tend to have a vacation from Metformin when I'm travelling....


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hmmm, I tend to have a vacation from Metformin when I'm travelling....


That sounds like the voice of bitter experience Martin.  I won't ask..,


----------



## Annette (Aug 25, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> That sounds like the voice of bitter experience Martin.  I won't ask..,


I will 
Go on Martin, tell us the embarrassing anecdote then...


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 25, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> That sounds like the voice of bitter experience Martin. I won't ask..,


Feel sorry for my wife, when we were on a cruse she was popping my metformin thinking it was her 1000mg ibuprofen


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh, the poor lamb


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 25, 2016)

Annette said:


> Go on Martin, tell us the embarrassing anecdote then...


Nothing embarrassing, All my life I have had rock solid bowels, but since taking metformin just occasionally I, well, err, hmm, have explosive bowels..... Lucky I work from home but it's not funny when I go to friends for dinner


----------



## Neety41 (Aug 26, 2016)

No metformin yet phew!! 53 to 54 isnt too bad a reading and i did have an infection during the last 3 months so i think that may have increased the reading


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 26, 2016)

Good numbers Neety.  Well done and keep at it my lovely,


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 26, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> i did have an infection during the last 3 months


That would do it...... Just remembered that a couple of months ago I had an infection, guess that's why my a1c just came back at 36.6..... Same as last time!

On a lighter note, karma caught up with me yesterday..... Had one of those "Metformin Days", shouldn't have mentioned the wife!!!!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 27, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> That would do it...... Just remembered that a couple of months ago I had an infection, guess that's why my a1c just came back at 36.6..... Same as last time!
> 
> On a lighter note, karma caught up with me yesterday..... Had one of those "Metformin Days", shouldn't have mentioned the wife!!!!



Could it be a bad combo with certain foods?

The addios diet pills are supposed to be horrible if you take them with a fatty meal....


----------

